# Hilfe, meine Pflanzen wachsen nicht !!



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinen Pflanzen im Teich und weiß mir keinen Rat mehr.   Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. 


Zur Sachlage: der Teich ist 1998 neu angelegt worden, hat eine Fläche von ca 110 m² und ist mit 28.000L gefüllt (7.000 Regenwasser, Rest normales Leitungswasser). Max. Tiefe 1,20 - ca.20% , Sumpfzone 30% , der Rest terassenförmig auslaufend - also eigentlich alles lehrbuchmäßig - oder?

Von Anfang an sind meine Wasserpflanzen nicht richtig gewachsen, ja teiweise regelrecht "verhungert". 
Die Folie hatte ich im Flachwasserbereich anfangs mit Kieselsteinen bedeckt, die ich zwischenzeitlich in der Hoffnung, den Pflanzen ein besseres Substrat zu geben,durch feine Lava ausgetauscht habe.

Eine im Winter leichte, im Somme stärkere Algenblüte und Fadenalgen zeigen doch eigentlich, dass genügend Nährstoffe im Wasser vorhanden sind.

Eingesetzte Moderließchen und ein paar kleine Goldfische entwickeln sich dagegen prächtig. __ Kröten und __ Frösche laichen ab, Kaulquappen entwickeln sich völlig normal. __ Wasserläufer, __ Libellen, ja sogar ein paar kleine __ Molche sind inzwischen bei mir heimisch.

Filterung, Bachlauf, UVA Lampe, Springbrunnen - alles ausprobiert und wieder abgestellt, Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche.
Ich hab immer wieder Pflanzen - Seerosen,__ Teichrosen, __ Froschlöffel, __ Wasserpest, __ Entengrütze,versch. Röhricht.... von Freunden und Bekannten (mit "normalen" Teichen) bekommen und  eingesetzt. Alles geht mir nach kurzer Zeit ein oder kümmert.

In meiner Not hab ich schon Blaukorn in Lehmkügelchen an die Wurzeln gesteckt - ohne Erfolg.
Ich bin mir fast sicher, das irgendetwas im Wasser ist, was verhindert, dass die Pflanzen an Nährstoffe kommen. :cry:

Bin wirklich für alle Hinweise dankbar, ich verliere so langsam die Lust ... :help:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rolf,

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!

Sieht tatsächlich etwas mager aus...
In welcher "Lage" befindet sich denn Dein Teich?? Sonnig oder eher Schatten? 
Im Spiegelbild des Teiches sieht man ja recht große Bäume in der Sonne; Dein Teich sieht aber schattig aus... In Schattenlagen gedeihen einige Wasserpflanzen nicht so richtig!

Ob die Lava ein besseres Substrat ist sei dahin gestellt; auch sie besteht doch nur aus "Steinchen" also nix, was die Pflanzen zum Wachsen zu sich nehmen können! 
Die Nährstoffe sollen dem Teichwasser ja entzogen werden; durch die Pflanzen, die darin wachsen.
Mit Dünger im Teich wäre ich deswegen auch sehr, sehr vorsichtig; sonst hast Du am Ende noch mehr Algen als vorher... 

Hast Du die eigentlich schon mal mit Chemie bekämpft?? Meist ist da Kupfer drin, und das schädigt auch die höheren Pflanzen!
Hast du denn schon mal eine Wasseranalyse von Deinem Teichwasser gemacht/machen lassen?? Die Werte sind bestimmt auch interessant....


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Nachtrag:

Hallo Nette, danke für die Anregung.

Also, war gerade nochmal draußen und hab mit meinem Aquarien-Testset die Wasserwerte genommen:


ph Wert  6,8
Karbonathärte 5
Nitrid No2   0,05mg/L
Nitrat NO3   5 mg/l

Ansonsten liegt der Teich eigentlich voll in der Sonne, die Bäume stehen im Westen und geben erst spätabends Schatten.

Irgendeine Chemie ist noch nie zum Einsatz gekommen.

Grüße RolfFrechen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rolf,

um ehrlich zu sein, ich kapier's nicht... Gut, für ausgesprochene Starkzehrer bzw. Indikatorpflanzen für überdüngtes Wasser (__ Wasserpest, __ Entengrütze) mag es nicht nährstoffreich genug sein, auch die Seerosen u.ä. können kümmern, wenn sie direkt ins Bodensubstrat oder auf falsche Tiefe gepflanzt sind.  Aber bei Dir kümmert ja wirklich _alles _! Irgendwie kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es bei den von Dir geschilderten Umständen am Wasser liegt. 

Kannst Du einmal den Versuch machen, eine kleinwüchsige Seerose in eine unten geschlossene Schale mit lehmigem Substrat (_kein _organischer Dünger oder Humus !) und die Erde wie bei einem __ Lotos vorzubereiten ? Also die Erde in den unteren 25 % in hoher Dpsierung mit Osmocote düngen, darauf kannst Du - anders als bei Lotos - in den nächsten 25 % der Erde noch etwas Hornspäne einbringen. Die oberen 50 % sind ungedüngter Lehmboden, in den die Seerose gepflanzt wird. Den Austrieb am Rhizom _nicht _mit Erde bedecken ! Da es sich um eine Seerose für flaches Wasser handelt, hast Du die Sache besser unter Kontrolle. Die so gepflanzte Seerose müsste eigentlich "explodieren" !

Berichte doch mal, wie sich entwickelt !  Wirklich, abgesehen von diesem Test bin ich (natürlich auch mangels erkennbarer anderer Umstände) hilflos. Gibt es Hinweise darauf, dass irgend welche Spurenelemente fehlen ? Obwohl ich sonst dagegen bin, empfiehlt es sich bei Dir vielleicht, diesen Spurenelemente-Cocktail ins Wasser, der als nitrat- und phosphatfreier Dünger verkauft wird, ins Wasser zu geben.

Ansonsten ist es wie beim Computer: Immer nur einen Parameter verändern, wenn man zu Erkenntnissen gelangen will. Ist leider langwierig.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rolf,

sollte es tatsächlich an einem Spuren- oder Mengenelementmangel liegen wären weitere Detailaufnahmen von verschiedenen Pflanzen hilfreich... 
Vor allem Nahaufnahmen der Blätter+Beschreibung der Verfärbungen, falls es durch die niedrige Auflösung nicht mehr richtig erkennbar sein sollte! 
Ich habe, bedingt durch mein Studium, einige Fachbücher in Reichweite, in denen ich dann mal nachschauen könnte... 

Oder aber, Du hast irgendwo bei Dir in der Nähe die Möglichkeit mal eine Pflanzen- und Wasseranalyse machen zu lassen, in der zumindest einige wichtige Spuren- und Mengenelemente bestimmt werden können?!

Den von Stefan empfohlenen Versuch kannst Du trotzdem machen; ich denke auch, dass dann die Seerose tatsächlich wie dumm wachsen müßte !!
Nur wird es Deinem Teich kaum helfen, alle Pflanzen mit Volldünger aus der Tüte zu versorgen. 
Dein Teich soll ja schließlich durch das Pflanzenwachstum von den Nährstoffen "befreit" werden...


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rolf,
wäre es evtl. möglich,den Lavasplit durch eine Lehm-Sandgemisch zu ersetzen??
Den Lavasplitt könntest du dann zu ein Steingartenbeet wiederverarbeiten...
Denn auch für Fische ist ein Lehm-Sandgemisch viel schöner,zumal sie darin wühlen können,ohne sich zu verletzte...


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Annett,
hallo Rolf,

das Problem besteht eben darin, dass ich mir im Moment nicht vorstellen kann, wo man ansetzen soll. Sollte sich die Seerose wunschgemäss entwickeln, liegt es ziemlich eindeutig am Substrat. Es gibt Leute, die erheben magerstes Substrat und Wasser zum Kult und meinen, dass man eben warten muss, bis sich die Pflanzen, die anfangs eindeutig kümmern, entwickeln. 

Man kann sich dann immer noch überlegen, ob man damit weiter zurecht kommt, oder das Substrat in ein etwas lebensfreundlicheres austauscht. Selbstverständlich brauchen nicht alle Pflanzen und das Teichsubstrat Dünger (ich habe übrigens nicht von Volldünger gesprochen, sondern von Depotdünger, Osmocote, genau richtig für __ Lotos und im ersten Jahr für Seerosen). Einfachere Pflanzen sollten sich dann auch ohne zusätzliche Nährstoffgaben (deshalb ja auch der geschlossene Topf und nicht offene Korb) in Verlegesand prächtig entwickeln.

Wie gesagt, hängt aber davon ab, dass der Versuch mit der Seerose erfolgreich verläuft. Ich wollte jedenfalls nicht "blind" zu einem erneuten Tausch des Substrates raten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: @ Annett: So sieht mein Teich im Sommer mit Verlegesand als Substrat - ohne alle zusätzlichen Nährstoffe - aus. Weiss schon, wovon ich rede, auch wenn ich hier zunächst einmal zu einem Versuch rate.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auch keine Lösung, aber ein paar Gedanken an was es liegen könnte.

Ich kenne nur zwei Arten von Gewässern, die weitgehend frei von Pflanzenwuchs sind: saure Moorseen und nährstoffarme Gebirgsseen. Das erstere scheidet aus, denn sauer ist Dein Wasser nicht.

In den nährstoffarmen Gebirgsseen gibt es keine Schlammschicht am Grund, und die Schlammschicht ist in einem See oder Teich so etwas wie der Vorratskeller für das ganze Leben im See. In einem frisch entstandenen See fehlt sie zunächst. Wenn eine Lehmgrube oder eine Kiesgrube mit Wasser voll laufen, dann gibt es dort viele Jahre lang kaum eine Schlammschicht und kaum ein Pflanzenleben. Irgendwann ist dann der Punkt erreicht wo genügend nahrhafter Schlamm vorhanden ist, und der See ändert sich zum nährstoffreichen Gewässer mit reichem Pflanzenwuchs.

Mein Verdacht ist, daß der Lavagrus ein absolut nicht reagierendes Substrat ist, und der (gewaschene?) Kies vorher war es ebenfalls. In Stefans Verlegesand müssen die Bedingungen anders sein, denn Sandflächen werden ja auch spontan von Pflanzen besiedelt. In irgendeiner Form müssen dort lösliche Nährstoffe vorhanden sein. Dein Teich dagegen ist im Prinzip eine riesige Hydrokultur. In der Hydrokultur wachsen die Pflanzen nur dann gut, wenn sie regelmäßig gedüngt werden - und zwar so stark, daß sie in einer regelrechten Nährlösung schwimmen. Ich nehme an, daß Du in Deinem Teich bisher auch keine Schlammbildung beobachten konntest?

Im intensiven Gartenbau werden teilweise sogenannte inerte Substrate verwendet. Das sind rein mineralische Substrate ohne jeden Anteil von organischem Material, teilweise bestehen sie sogar aus Kunststoff. Tomaten werden z.B. in den Niederlanden oft in Steinwolle kultiviert. Diese Kulturen können sehr produktiv sein, aber dafür muß die Nährstoffzufuhr kontinuierlich und ganz genau gesteuert sein. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann kümmern die Pflanzen.

Genau so stelle ich mir das mit Deinem Teich vor. Es ist nur nacktes Mineral darin, keine Spur von Nährstoffen. Die im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe sind in zu geringer Konzentration vorhanden um von den Pflanzen aufgenommen zu werden, bzw. die Algen sind schneller und fressen den Pflanzen alles weg.

Dieses Problem mit einem Teich ist mir neu, ich habe bisher nur mit dem Gegenteil zu tun gehabt. Mein Rat wäre: nimm Dir ein großes wasserdichtes Gefäss (z.B. Mörtelwanne), fülle das mit Verlegesand, setze ein paar Pflanzen aus Deinem Teich hinein und fülle mit Teichwasser auf. Wenn die Pflanzen dann plötzlich wachsen, dann liegt es eindeutig am Substrat.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Werner,

der sog. (braune) Verlegesand enthält 20 bis 30 % Lehm. Das erklärt die Eignung als Substrat, ist aber für ausgesprochene Starkzehrer zumindest am Anfang immer noch nicht ausreichend.

Im übrigen teile ich Deine Meinung 100 %ig, will aber eben nicht einfach dazu raten, das Substrat auf blossen Verdacht hin auszutauschen. Ob sich die Pflanzen in Verlegesand (oder einem anderen, geeigneten Substrat, kenne aber nichts besseres) entwickeln, dürfte sich nach kürzester Zeit zeigen, so dass man den Zeitverlust vernachlässigen kann.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

hallo zusammen,



> nimm Dir ein großes wasserdichtes Gefäss (z.B. Mörtelwanne), fülle das mit Verlegesand, setze ein paar Pflanzen aus Deinem Teich hinein und fülle mit Teichwasser auf. Wenn die Pflanzen dann plötzlich wachsen, dann liegt es eindeutig am Substrat



wäre es nicht noch einfacher ein gefäß zu nehmen was die teichwasserzirkulation(z.b. pflanzenkorb mit vlies oder tucheinlage) erlaubt und dieses mit sand gefüllt direkt in den teich reinzustellen ???

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

das glaube ich kaum. Wenn Werner's und meine Annahme richtig ist (also eine "Hydrokultur ohne die erforderliche Nährlösung"), bekommt man auf diese Weise nur eine kümmernde Pflanze mehr in den Teich. Es geht einfach darum, das Problem einzugrenzen: Also nimmt man eine stark zehrende Pflanze (möglichst eine solche, die gegenwärtig schon kümmert) und versorgt sie zuverlässig mit allem, was sie theoretisch zum üppigen Wachstum benötigt. Wenn das hilft, liegt es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit am Substrat.

Da es aber nur ein Test ist, sollte man vorsorgen, dass nicht der Dünger ins Teichwasser ausgewaschen werden kann, übrigens eine Methode, die Werner mit sehr guten Gründen _immer _auf seiner HP vorschlägt (und die z.B. bei __ Lotos von niemandem angezweifelt wird). Das geht gaz einfach: Entweder einen geschlossenen Topf kaufen oder bei einem Plastik-Blumenkübel mit Abzugslöchern mit Heisskleber, Epoxi oder Silikon verschliessen.

Seerosen, die einfach nur in einem Substrat ohne alle Nährstoffe (Kies) untergebracht sind, kümmern nun einmal. Die Empfehlung, dies bewusst auszunutzen, funktioniert vielleicht in einem Teich mit hohem Fischbesatz und entsprechend hoher Nährstoffbelastung - aber auch da nicht sonderlich gut, wenn man Wert auf die Pfanzen legt: Auch dort müssen die Seerosen zuerst einmal eine längere Hungerphase überstehen.

Alles in allem kann ich ein Kümmern von Pflanzen nicht nachvollziehen, wenn eigentlich alles vorhanden ist, was die Pflanze zum Gedeihen benötigt. Theoretisch ist es zwar möglich, dass die Pflanze zu hoch, zu tief oder an einen ungeliebten Schattenplatz gesetzt wurde - aber der ganze Teich kümmert ja vor sich hin ! Dann kann es sich eigentlich nur um irgend etwas grundsätzliches handeln. Ich schlage ganz einfach vor, mit dem Naheliegendsten zu beginnen.Was mich eben nur wundert, ist der gemessene Wert von 5 mg Nitrat/Liter. Das ist z.B. für Trinkwasser normal (Grenzwert 50 mg/l). An anderer Stelle (Lernnetz) habe ich gefunden:



> Nitrat ist in fast allen Gewässern in geringer Menge nachweisbar, in Oberflächenwässern etwa 0,4-8 mg/l, in verschmutzten Fließgewässern 50-150 mg/l und mehr. Im Normalfall sollte der Nitritgehalt aber nicht über 0,5 mg/l liegen. Höhere Gehalte reduzieren die Futteraufnahme der Fische und deuten auf eingeleitete Abwässer hin.



Das sagt mir, dass es am Nitratgehalt eigentlich nicht liegen kann und bin deshalb auf das Thema Spurenelemente gekommen. Ich wäre nicht überrascht, wenn die Lösung des Problems nicht ganz einfach ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

@ Stefan,

ich glaub Dir schon, dass Du von dem, was Du schreibst Ahnung hast!! Das hab ich auch nicht bezweifelt, oder kam das so rüber??  
Ich melde mich ja auch nur bei Sachen zu Wort, von denen ich denke, dass ich zumindest ein kleines bisschen Ahnung habe!  

Über den Verlegesand hab ich hier ja schon viel gelesen; ich möchte ihn nicht nehmen, weil ich doch ab und an meine Fische noch sehen möchte...
In anderen Beiträgen war doch auch mehrfach die Rede von Sand mit der Körnung 0-2mm (den nehm ich jetzt für meinen Teich). Der kann doch aber eigentlich auch kaum Nährstoffe enthalten?! Trotzdem wird er als Pflanzsubstrat für Fischteiche empfohlen... 

Deshalb auch der etwas spitze Einwurf von wegen Teichpflanzen aus der Tüte ernähren! 
Mir geht es ja auch nicht explizit um die Seerosen oder den __ Lotos, sondern um die ganzen Pflanzen! 
Ich kapier es ja auch nicht!! 
Das Substrat is durchfeuchtet, also müßten die Pflanzen auch an die im Wasser enthaltenen Nährstoffe rankommen; Algen und Fische sind ja schließlich auch da, also müssen ja auch Nährstoffe vorhanden sein! 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Wurzeln der mickernden Pflanzen aussehen! 
Vielleicht können sie auch einfach in dem Substrat keine feinen Saugwurzeln bilden über die sie die Nährstoffe aufnehmen. 
Oder es fehlt halt vielleicht sogar nur ein einziges Element, so dass das Wachstum der Pflanzen dadurch begrenzt wird, oder es sind irgendwelche kleinen Tierchen, Pilze, Bakterien etc. an den Wurzeln und fressen diese ab (bei Landpflanzen gibt es davon genug...), oder es ist in dem Substrat irgendwas drin, was das Wachstum verhindert, oder... 

Es ist wirklich wie Rätselraten und Kaffeesatzlesen gleichzeitig!!  


@Rolf

ich wollte Dich jetzt nicht dazu verleiten statt Verlegesand einfachen Sand zu nehmen; nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema lies mich das "kritzeln"!
Den vorgeschlagene Versuch von Stefan und Werner solltest Du auf jeden Fall machen!
Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch mal so eine mickernde Pflanze aus dem Substrat sehr vorsichtig entfernen und davon mal ein Foto einstellen?!

Du wirst uns auf jeden Fall bei der Lösung Deines Problems helfen müssen! Ferndiagnosen sind halt sehr schwierig!!

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Annett,
aich bei dem Lehmhaltigen Verlegesand siehst du deine Fische noch...
Wir haben in unserem großen Teich glasklares Wasser,selbst wenn die Fischlis mal etwas wühlen,es löegt sich wieder recht schnell..

Zu den Wasserpflanzen,
ich setze meine Wasserpflanzen in reinen Mutterboden mit etwas Langzeitdünger,und die wachsen sehr prächtig!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

@ steeev,

irgendwer im Forum schrieb, dass das Wasser sich eintrübt... deshalb hatte ich da Bedenken! 
Ansonsten muß ich auch erstmal schauen, wo ich an den Verlegesand ohne große Umstände rankomme! 
Von dem feinen normalen Sand hat sich bei uns im Betriebsgelände noch ein kleiner Haufen gefunden  
Also hab ich den genommen!

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

steeev schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Annett,
> aich bei dem Lehmhaltigen Verlegesand siehst du deine Fische noch...



Das seh ich absolut anders .... mein Sand hat einen Lehmanteil von weit über 30 % und du siehst die Fischis maximal bis 0,4m Tiefe, dann iss Schluss.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,
deine SSöre wühlen wahrscheinlich auch extrem stark,zumindestens habe ich das aus deinen Erzählungen so herauslesen können...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

*...*

Das ist richtig Steeve ... meinste andere Fischis wuhlen nich ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Ûnsere Goldis wühlen nicht soo viel,und wenn,dann legt sich der Lehm wieder schnell...
Falls man evtl. dazu noch nen guteingefahrenen Filter mit vielen Bakkies hat,gehen auch die Lehmwolken wieder schnell weg..


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Annett,

der "irgendwer" bin ich. Hast schon völlig recht in Deinen Ausführungen jetzt: In den Fällen, in denen gründelnde Fische gehalten werden, schlage ich Sand vor. Einmal, um nicht von denen abgemurkst zu werden, denen die kleinste Trübung ein Ärgernis ist. Klar legt sich das wieder, wenn man zahlreiche Fische hat, ist aber bestimmt nicht jeder damit einverstanden. Und soo gravierend ist der Vorteil von Verlegesand unter normalen Umständen auch nicht (aber immerhin gross genug, dass ich ihn verwende und empfehle, wenn es sich um einen reinen Pflanzenteich handelt): Verlegesand enthält Nährstoffe in geringer Konzentration, was bei neu angelegten Teichen den Pflanzen die Entwicklung erleichtert und zudem braunen Lehm, der Nitrate und Phosphate locker (also wieder lösbar) bindet. Negativ wirkt sich Sand deshalb nicht aus, weil schon durch die Fische recht schnell wieder mehr Makronährstoffe verfügbar gemacht werden als in einem Pflanzenteich.

Ich stimme Dir ebenfalls zu, dass es schwierig werden kann, die wahre Ursache ausfindig zu machen. Bei 5 mg/l Nitrat kann durchaus nicht _von allem _zu wenig im Wasser sein, was die Pflanzen benötigen. Deshalb ja auch mein Pendeln zwischen Spurenelemente-Cocktail (über dessen Kauf sich normalerweise nur die Hersteller freuen) und Vollversorgung in geschlossener Schale.

Schliesslich würde es erst dann spannend, wenn die kümmernden Pflanzenin diesem Substrat so richtig abgingen: Rolf müsste dann nämlich die Entscheidung treffen, es dabei zu belassen und einfach das Substrat auszutauschen (Kosten, obige Nachteile bei Fischhälterung) oder die Ursache weiter einzugrenzen. Ich persönlich würde dann vermutlich zunächst einmal zuerst das Phosphat messen und mein Geld in Spurenelemente investieren.

Übrigens: Weisst Du, was mir jetzt während des Schreibens auch noch auffällt ? Einmal abgesehen von den kümmernden Pflanzen und dem bei einem Teich, in den nicht eingegriffen wird, doch erstaunlich niedrigen pH-Wert - das Substrat sieht irgendwie steril und "tot" aus: Kein Unkraut (sorry, Wildkraut   ), keine Algen, da wuchert nichts hin... selbst nackter Beton wäre belebter, wenn es sich um eine so nasse Umgebung handeln würde... Irgendwie tippe ich schon auf das Substrat. 

So, und nun wäre es wohl nicht schlecht, wenn sich auch Rolf wieder einmal zu Wort melden würde.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Steev,

hattest du dieses Bild noch nicht gesehen ? Gründelnde Fische mit Körnung 0-2mm (inkl. mind. 30 % Lehmanteil) ... so sieht es dann aus, nämlich trübe, als wäre das Wasser gekippt .... isses aber nich, im Gegenteil


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tommi!

Der Stör ist aber schick!!

Alle Achtung!! Mein Händler wollte mir heute auch einen andrehen... ich hab dankend abgelehnt! Dank diesem Forum!!


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,
soll ich mal ein Bild von unserem Teich machen??


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

*....*

@Nette
Jo,ein schönes Stör der Sternhausen ... elegant gleitet er durchs Wasser, dreht meist abends seine Runden ziemlich an der Oberfläche ... Entspannung pur.

@Steeve
Mach doch ... habe auch gerade welche gemacht und hab sogar die Kuh-Koi erwischt   , mal schauen, ob die Pics was geworden sind ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,
kann ich aber erst in den nächsten Tagen,weil Papa gerade nicht zuhause ist...
Von dem Kuhkoi möchte ich gerne ein Bild  sehen...


----------

